# Ideal Ubex home?



## soranman (Nov 17, 2013)

Just seen that the former ROC HQ in Yeovil has been converted and is now for sale:
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/31141091?search_identifier=af7ebca5bcabd9cff4370adf705cc935

Looks like the control room and a few other bits have not been converted yet, but unfortunately no pics of these.

Here is what it used to look like:
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/y/yeovil/


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 17, 2013)

That's quite impressive!
love the interior,
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks a bit different to the last time I was there!


----------



## daftoldgit (Dec 13, 2013)

another good derelict ruined!


----------

